# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  Xem video file ở laptop bị vỡ hình

## huongnguyen123

nói trước là mình k biết mình có post đúng chỗ k t___t
nếu mà sai thì cho mình xl + các bạn mod move vào đúng box hộ mình nhóe :x

à h sang chuyện chính :"> chuyện là mấy htrc mình mới mua e lap sony vaio eb2s1r, đại khái là e-series t_t tại theo như mình biết thì eb chỉ sản xuất ở châu âu cơ mà chắc cũng giống dòng e khác thôi :">
lúc đầu mình xem video thì thấy hình bị vỡ
sau đó đã cài k-lite codec, kmplayer =(( xem thấy có đỡ đôi chút cơ mà nchung vẫn bị vỡ t__t
à mà graphic card của máy là ati radeon
có ai biết cách giải quyết hiện tượng này không thì bảo mình vs [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## seodienlanh

vỡ hình cũng có nhiều khả năng là chỉnh độ phân giải chưa đúng hoặc driver vga không đúng .vì thế bạn thử mở trang web rồi kéo trang lên xuống xem nó giật không .nếu giật là chưa cài driver đúng .nếu ko giật thì bạn chỉnh độ phân giải 1024/768 xem sao !

----------


## dangnh123

k bạn ạ [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] khi xem size chuẩn thì k sao t_t baoh full screen mới bị vỡ [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## dangtin1

> k bạn ạ [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] khi xem size chuẩn thì k sao t_t baoh full screen mới bị vỡ [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


bênh này thì mình gặp rồi ko biết có đúng của bạn ko là do card màn hình thấp quá tầm 64mb nên nó vậy .

----------


## lamerjapan

mình nghĩ là do cạc màn hình hơi yếu

----------


## ta12km

chài, đơn giản hơn là độ phân giải của phim đó ko chuẩn, giống như file nén mp4 (640x480) chạy vừa chuẩn hay nhỏ hơn thì ko sao khi phóng full screen thì bị là đúng roài, tương tự nếu như bạn dùng phim hd thì sẽ ko bị vỡ hình. chứ mình thấy máy nào cũng thế mà (bạn dùng máy vậy là được rồi - sony vaio mà lị) [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## arthome2015

cạc màn hình của mình đây
*ati mobility radeon hd 5650, 1024+1716 mb* :-<
k thấp đâu các bạn :-<

----------


## seobookin

xin chào bạn
mình cũng mới mua một em eb
lúc mua mình ko để ý lắm
bây giờ về xem video thấy bị vỡ hình
bạn đã xử lý được chưa vậy
nếu xử lý được rồi bạn có thể chia sẻ cho mình được không
thanks bạn nhìu nhé :x

----------

